# Hard Drive Died, Upgrade to 622 Not Allowed



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

My 921 HDD died. During playback of recorded shows it pauses makes a clink sound, then continues for a few seconds.

Called dish, and I am pleased to say they did not make me power cycle, reset, or go through any other ineffective trouble shooting steps. 

I asked if I could upgrade it to a 622, and was told that only one 622 upgrade was allowed per account, which really stinks because I only get about 1/5th of the HD programming on the 921 since they turned it off when I upgraded my other unit to a 622. All they can do is send me another 921. 

I was told my best option was to buy a 622 on Ebay wow Dish told me to go to Ebay!

Cheers,
R.C.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Try [email protected]

I have seen some customers get another 622 that way.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

You can buy one for $499 here: http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?products_id=268


----------

